# POLL: Length of time as a Reserve before getting appointed Full Time



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

I just was curious how long on average people have waited to be appointed full-time from the time they started as a reserve. Civil service or not, that doesn't matter.

Now that I think about it....If you are out of state and your state does not have reserves at all please do not fill up "Department only appoints fulltime...." category. Thanks.


----------

